# New Case



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

Hey I was hoping on recommendations from everyone here  My current case is a mid tower but it's bad for cooling and is falling to pieces, Scratched paint etc and not enough space for proper airflow. So can anyone recommend a really big case with plenty of space, big HDD cage and maybe water cooling options on it


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2008)

Ill be "that" guy, I say the Antec 900...loads of room , and they actually improved it for wire management since I got mine.

Room in here for water...has holes in the back for 1/2 tubing to clear. Oh and airflow is excelent in here as well!


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

Hmm I'm trying to move away from back and blue to maybe black and green or black blue and green style.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Hmm I'm trying to move away from back and blue to maybe black and green or black blue and green style.



Fans can be change...120mm ....can get them any color...or swap em out for these cheaply....http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54959

10CFM more per fan over the Antec 3way fans as well!


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

How much do you want for them?


----------



## xu^ (May 25, 2008)

i recently boght a Thermaltake Armour ,huge case ready made holes for WC ,comes with 

1x250mm fan
2x120mm fan
2x92mm fan

easily fits a 9800gtx with room to spare ,2x hd cages that hold up to 6 drives.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> How much do you want for them?



those fans arent mine...its from the hot deals thread...that $3.50 is per fan pricing from jab-tech. If you buy 4 or more I think its like just over $3 per fan.

Up to you tho....this thread is still really fresh, but I still back my original post.


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

I remember when I was doing a build for someone they asked for the coolermaster cosmos and from what I saw it was perfect except it was huge, I'm a bit obsessed with it being below 40 degrees C and quiet.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2008)

Well, the antec may not be your thing...its a touch loud with all the fans on high settings. 78CFM on setting 3


----------



## ShadowXP (May 25, 2008)

I'd look at the Antec P180-series, Thermaltake Kandalf or the one I have, which is the Kandalf LCS (liquid cooled). Not too sure on the stock pump that came with the Kandalf, as mine quit about 9 months after I bought the case (no biggie, since I was planning to swap it out anyway).


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

I quite like the look of the p180, looks quite solid and well built and the cable management is quite nice as well. That one is definately on the list


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

Same case I have. Its the best case I have ever owned. Has everything your asking for, great space, water cooling "option", fans that comes with it are great, lots of HD space (x10). 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112141

This one was going to be my second pick 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112118


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

The Lian Li one looks interesting lol does the motherboard mount upside down.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> The Lian Li one looks interesting lol does the motherboard mount upside down.



The second link , yes. For the one I have no. 

I attached a link to a pic just to give you a better idea of the space it has. 

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z169/cybrnook/P5250208.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> The second link , yes. For the one I have no.
> 
> I attached a link to a pic just to give you a better idea of the space it has.
> 
> http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z169/cybrnook/P5250208.jpg



That is friggin huge!!!!!

Thats a full ATX mobo?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> That is friggin huge!!!!!
> 
> Thats a full ATX mobo?



hehe, Yeah


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

Whats that compartment for


----------



## tkpenalty (May 25, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Whats that compartment for



Extra HDDs.

P182 thx. 

Sidenote.... Antec SOLO D:


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Whats that compartment for



Its an extra HD cage, or you can mount your PS there, top or bottom. OR , thats where you mount your water cooler. The cage is removable by thumb screws.
Notice underneath it is where you water line in and out are, right above the fan.


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

Freakin awesome  I would have sat for hours wondering what it did


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

Antec SOLO  is a bit small for me, I already have space for 6 HDD's but only 4can be used because the graphics card is too long. I'l be uploading a pic shortly.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 25, 2008)

i personally use an antec 900, and with the fans on their lowest settings, you have to listen for them to hear them. Plus, i have only ever gone to medium fan speed, and even then it wasnt loud enough to disturb you. I really cant see a situation needing full rpm on the 900, unless its summer time in America or the likes. Plus scotland isnt like the sahara is it? haha


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

No but my room is like the sahara with that damn xbox in it.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 25, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> No but my room is like the sahara with that damn xbox in it.



so is mine - a PS3 sat near it and i used to have a 360, and temps really arent affected. Best case besides the lian li's and other antecs IMO.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i personally use an antec 900, and with the fans on their lowest settings, you have to listen for them to hear them. Plus, i have only ever gone to medium fan speed, and even then it wasnt loud enough to disturb you. I really cant see a situation needing full rpm on the 900, unless its summer time in America or the likes. Plus scotland isnt like the sahara is it? haha



hehehe when you are running 4.0GHz there is a need!!!!...lol

But I just got used to it running ...my games usually cover the sound anyways!


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

And, its really quiet. I also like that is has two intake fans in front of the HD's and two behind them. Nice air flow, nice space. OH, and the front panel is Soooo easy to remove. Heres another pic ...Its just clips, so you can clean the filters easily. All fans are 120MM, so they re quiet.

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z169/cybrnook/P5250213.jpg


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> hehehe when you are running 4.0GHz there is a need!!!!...lol
> 
> But I just got used to it running ...my games usually cover the sound anyways!



My music usualy covers the sound during the day but at night is when it bothers me


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> My music usualy covers the sound during the day but at night is when it bothers me



Again mine is in a spare room...not im my bedroom.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> hehehe when you are running 4.0GHz there is a need!!!!...lol
> 
> But I just got used to it running ...my games usually cover the sound anyways!



so does mine, that or music or other people, friends usually nattering haha.


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

Ok got a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You can see I have no space and the HDD Sata cables are next to the pci e slot which means the gpu and the cooler cover them completely. Also the Cpu heatsink covers the RAM slots so I can only have 2gb in


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> And, its really quiet. I also like that is has two intake fans in front of the HD's and two behind them. Nice air flow, nice space. OH, and the front panel is Soooo easy to remove. Heres another pic ...Its just clips, so you can clean the filters easily. All fans are 120MM, so they re quiet.
> 
> http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z169/cybrnook/P5250213.jpg



Thats quite nifty I have to fight with my pc to get the front case back on


----------



## Kovoet (May 25, 2008)

I've had the Antec 900 and a couple of other cases and I will stand by the Coolermaster stacker 832, Loads of room for watercooling and a removeable mobo tray and it has so much potential. It has has to be some weird and much better case for me to change my mind


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2008)

Holy crap the stacker 832 looks amazin


----------

